# Kyrgyzstan opposition claims power after contested elections



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 6, 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...ter-storming-government-buildings/ar-BB19JZKi

One person dead and 590 wounded after the protests across Kyrgyzstan with most focused in Bishkek (The capital and largest city). The President has not ceded power and pro-establishment forces are currently gathering in Osh (the second-largest city).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

This honestly feels like a war in the middle of nowhere and that most people around the world don't know it's happening nor do they care.

But, I'm hoping the best for the victims and like these folks below, war isn't going to make them move away. God bless them!


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Boesy said:


> This honestly feels like a war in the middle of nowhere and that most people around the world don't know it's happening nor do they care.
> 
> But, I'm hoping the best for the victims and like these folks below, war isn't going to make them move away. God bless them!




Well, the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict is different  Good to see people are paying attention though!


----------

